# Banks County



## ssmith (Sep 13, 2010)

Hunted opening morning-nothing but squirrels
Knew it would be hot that afternoon-but saw nothing -had turkeys roosting and flapping. Went back to house and wife said there had been deer in the back yard. Ha. should have set on the porch.


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 13, 2010)

how is the food looking in banks county


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 13, 2010)

Do ya have an extra glass of tea and another rocking chair on that porch ?


----------



## ssmith (Sep 15, 2010)

*Still no Deer*

Hunted Monday and Tuesday evening- no deer yet- squirells cutting nuts in hardwoods- first time I have crossbow hunted on property-last few years started during muzzle loading- maybe acorns not on ground good yet- or too hot- or whatever- used to seeing deer almost every time during gun season. Oh, well I will just keep on keeping on.


----------



## linefuse (Oct 8, 2010)

Acorns are just starting to drop. Persimmons are not dropping yet on my 6 persimmon trees. I actually pics of deer in the yard eating chestnuts.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 9, 2010)

linefuse said:


> Acorns are just starting to drop. Persimmons are not dropping yet on my 6 persimmon trees. I actually pics of deer in the yard eating chestnuts.



All my persimmons have dropped except  those in the very top of the trees.   Figures!  I have a stand on a trail leading to those trees and was hoping I'd be able to sit there opening morning and evening, but guess I'll be in a different stand now.  Acorns have been dropping for a couple of weeks around here and I'm just into Banks County at the stephens/franklin line


----------



## linefuse (Oct 11, 2010)

Went walking through the woods today. Saw 4 does plus a spike eating acorns. Hunt off of Martins Bridge Rd.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 11, 2010)

linefuse said:


> Went walking through the woods today. Saw 4 does plus a spike eating acorns. Hunt off of Martins Bridge Rd.



You're fairly close to me.  Hope opening of rifle season will treat me good.  Have not had a chance to step into the woods even once this year.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well Ive hunted the last three evenings. I seen 7 Saturday, 4 yesterday, and 3 today. Nothing special in the buck department. Two sixes, one five, and one I couldnt really tell bc it was right at dark and about 150 yards away. Ive been hunting on a oat, wheat, rye, and pea plot I planted a few weeks ago before we got all the rain.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well just thought I would give you a little update. Since muzzleloader opened I've been 5 times, each time seeing any where from 4-7 deer. Everything has been small bucks a does until tonight. To make a long story shorter....I started off seeing a doe and two fawns followed by a spike and a small 6 pt. After a few minutes another bigger 6 pt showed up and the two sixes locked antlers for probably 4-5 minutes. Not all out but pretty good. I could hear them plain as day 185 yds away. Well the spike runs the does and fawns off and the the big six runs the spike off. The two sixes then leave and come back out about 100 yds away this time. They then precede to lock antlers again for a minute or two. Well they start heading back down the plot grazing and I notice them keep looking at the end real hard. So I'm thinking it's either the spike or the mac daddy. Well when they get all the way to the end sure enough the mac daddy steps out all stiff legged, hair sticking up and his head held up high and cocked to one side. Man was he mad!!  The big six kinda eases off to the edge of the woods but the small doesn't want to back down. Well mac daddy charges the sixes and runs him in a circle. They then start to circle each other real slowly. As soon as I get the clear broad side shot I let the hammer down. When the smoke clears, what do I see, the deer still standing there!!! Missed him. I got it all on film but have no clue how to get it off the small DVD to the pc to put on you tube. But anyways good luck in the morning fellas!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh and I hunt off of 59, really close to Martins Bridge so it looks like several of us are on this end of the county.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well so far this opening morning I've seen a doe, her two fawns, and a nice young 8 pt. Probably 14-15" wide. Hope to hear from y'all and see how u did.


----------



## 07FLH (Oct 16, 2010)

My youngest brother got a nice doe last weekend off of Caudell Rd.I've just been seeing does and a spike.I hunt on Old 441 North near the Apple House.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I seen a the small six and a new 4 pointer this evening. Thougt it would be good but turned ou a little slow.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 16, 2010)

Saw 2 yotes...shot at the big one on the trot and missed.  The other one came it from the opposite direction 10 mins later with it's nose on the ground smelling the trail of the one I just shot at. 

Right before dark, had 3 does come out but it was too dark to shoot.  Could see them in the field about 40 yards away but couldn't tell much about them.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5416644#post5416644

Well i finally got the one from the other evening that I shot at twice. Not quite as big as I thought he was but none the less im satisfied.


----------



## 07FLH (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice buck,congrats.


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 20, 2010)

good buck let us know how old when you find out


----------



## Invisible (Oct 22, 2010)

Good buck, Georgiadawgs78. I hunted in Banks County on Saturday morning, Oct. 16, and had seven does move through right at 10 a.m. Five minutes later, three little bucks — two yearlings and a 6-pointer that was probably 2 1/2 — came through trailing the does. About 15 minutes after that, one of the does came back through with a yearling buck chasing her. Pretty amusing to watch. He was doing all he could to prove how bad he was. Watched him try to tear up a little sapling with his little antlers, but the doe didn't want anything to do with him...


----------

